# I sat Prag down!



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Tonight, I sat Pragmatic Lee (my daddy) on the pine at Carolina Outdoor Sportswoman!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh man.. what excuse will he come up with for this one? :mg: 



Great shootin Girl.. sounds like you got your mojo workin.. :thumb: :first: :cheers:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like your really coming along there. From some of his posts lately he sounded like he needed to be taken down a peg or two.:shade::thumbs_up
Too bad you had to be the one to do the job cause he's so doggone proud of your progress.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh man.. what excuse will he come up with for this one? :mg:
> 
> 
> 
> Great shootin Girl.. sounds like you got your mojo workin.. :thumb: :first: :cheers:


Something was working right! I promised him I would do it again! I think he is scared....he tried to leave me in Raleigh.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Too bad you had to be the one to do the job cause he's so doggone proud of your progress.


It *had* to be me!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JPrice said:


> Something was working right! I promised him I would do it again! I think he is scared....he tried to leave me in Raleigh.


 He SHOULD be scared.. very scared.. but leavin ya?!  That's serious stuff there... he's terrified :fear: :chortle:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> He SHOULD be scared.. very scared.. but leavin ya?!  That's serious stuff there... he's terrified :fear: :chortle:


I stupidly fell for the "check the trunk door, I don't think I closed it good" and he started to drive off.......in the rain.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JPrice said:


> I stupidly fell for the "check the trunk door, I don't think I closed it good" and he started to drive off.......in the rain.


Jeez.. ya should have know better than to fall for that one.. they got lights on the dash to tell ya for sure.. :chortle: :nono:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I guess I left a bit too early. I would have liked to see Lee beat by his girl. To bad it cant be Priceless. It got price written all over it. Lol. Good shooting girl.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

that's the problem with women shooters. you teach them to shoot and next thing you know they are whoopin your arse.

great shooting keep the old man in check for the rest of us:thumbs_up


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Way to go*

Great shooting JPrice!! Keep up the good work. Hope to meet you at a near future 3D or field shoot. Prag should be proud of you.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

good shooting.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

All night long Prag and I were trading X-10-9....he was shooting pretty good. But the Sit-Down Round has a Do or Die pressure and he folded like a cheap suit

Way to go Jen! Then you sat down Gary and I think he's over the edge to spend $$$ to find some Xs....the never-ending quest

And I thought you were just winding up that shoebox when I saw you....
Devious Ole Dad......


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

JPrice said:


> Tonight, I sat Pragmatic Lee (my daddy) on the pine at Carolina Outdoor Sportswoman!




```

```
:wav:.....:rock:

Only a one sentence post ?? ! i think a full page emotional write up is in order......... 

Congrats JP.... :thumbs_up...:thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

:jaw:

:blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah:

:scared:

Actually, I expected no less from the FOML! 

You know, I was thinking all night (actually being forced into it) a way to cover your registration fee for the LAS Classic. Now it seems you've developed a rather large fan club (peanut gallery) - maybe you can get them to all chip in and BUY your registration - cause daddy ain't going to do it.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> I guess I left a bit too early. I would have liked to see Lee beat by his girl. To bad it cant be Priceless. It got price written all over it. Lol. Good shooting girl.


Teach you to leave early!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> All night long Prag and I were trading X-10-9....he was shooting pretty good. But the Sit-Down Round has a Do or Die pressure and he folded like a cheap suit
> 
> Way to go Jen! Then you sat down Gary and I think he's over the edge to spend $$$ to find some Xs....the never-ending quest
> 
> ...


No, that was earlier. We got almost out of the parking lot and I said, "Hey Daddy, guess what happened tonight.......I sat your butt down!!" Then he tried to leave me.:thumbs_do


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> :jaw:
> 
> :blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah:
> 
> ...


One sentence was all it took to tell everyone I SAT YOU DOWN!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> One sentence was all it took to tell everyone I SAT YOU DOWN!


HEY, aren't you at work? Get off AT and get to work! :angel:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You know, I was thinking all night (actually being forced into it) a way to cover your registration fee for the LAS Classic. Now it seems you've developed a rather large fan club (peanut gallery) - maybe you can get them to all chip in and BUY your registration - cause daddy ain't going to do it.


Well, it seems the "eagle" has come through again. Just got an email from JP, seems she is going to be shooting at the LAS Classic.

We'll see you on the line on Sat. morning.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I've already used this line in another thread today, but it's worth repeating here.

In my best Sergeant Hans Schultz voice:
"I know nothing, I see nothing, and I say nothing!"


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Tit for Tat.......


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> Tit for Tat.......


And as I asked last night, if you reverse "Tit for Tat", isn't that kinda like bronze plating a gold medal? :shade:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Pay back....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> Pay back....


Ah, so you did notice.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

I am Prag's FOML! I have to get back to work now!!! See you "at town".


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> I am Prag's FOML! I have to get back to work now!!! See you "at town".


Ah, you need to change your sig from
"FOYL I may be, but I SAT YOU DOWN!"
to
"FOPL I definitely am, but I SAT HIM DOWN! (once)"

BTW: I won't be "at town" tonight - got cantata practice :thumbs_do


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

We need to shoot a full round Sunday afternoon. You cool with that?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Prag you must have learned that from Mac......


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Prag you must have learned that from Mac......


Yea, but it ain't just Mac (and myself) that sometimes fold at the most inopportune time. Mac was actually "king of the hill" Thu - even after misplacing his banner, arrows, and bow. :teeth:


----------

